# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  Continual Ph Monitor?

## Timo

I am thinking about getting one of these continual Ph monitors for my tank, does any one on here use one or seen any in action?




> pH-025M Continual Monitor With replaceable BNC Professional Probe with Easy Read LED Display
> Our Price £28.99   	
> 
> pH-025M Continual Monitor With replaceable BNC Professional Probe with EAST READ LED Display
> 
> Complete With AC adaptor for UK and Euro power outlets and a calibration Kit
> 
> A pH meter is only as good as the life of the probe, the new pH025M comes with a replaceable High grade probe
> 
> ...

----------


## Gary R

Looks a good price timo

the 1 i use is a Pinpoint PH Monitor.....had this for around 4 years now, and not had to change the probe.

every now and then i try it in some new Calibration solutions

i think anne could do with one of them for her new tank, 100% good price as mine was over £100

----------


## Timo

Just ordered one comes out at  £33.98 GBP with the pnp. The company is called monitors direct if you want one Anne they sell on ebay;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/pH-025M-Contin...QQcmdZViewItem

I will update when i get it  :Smile:

----------


## Anne

Ive got one of the pen style ones ... that looks lots better

----------


## Timo

I turned up today, very fast postage from monitors direct. Got home from work and set it up, takes about one minute to set up dead easy. Put the probe in the sump turned the on switch bingo pH is 7.98 on the reading so mixing a little kal now to boost up to 8.4. 

I am well impressed though never need to use a pH test kit again  :Big Grin:

----------

